# RNAS Twatt - Orkney Islands



## DarkShadow (Feb 27, 2008)

This is a very unfortunately named WWII airbase that has an excellent control tower so it was grab the wellies, torches and camera and off we go.

RNAS Twatt or `HMS Tern` Was first commissioned on 1st April 1941,and was used by the Royal Navy Fleet Air Arm squadrons with a wide variety of aircraft such as the Blackburn Roc, Swordfish, Miles Martinets, Blenheims,Walrus and Douglas Bostons.

Squadrons who used the airfield in WW2 were,700,771,804,809,819
and 822.



































































Not strictly an Urban Exploration photo but couldn’t really resist this shot.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Feb 27, 2008)

An excellent Report DS! 

Great to see a reasonably intact Control Tower (albeit with rather dodgy steps!) 

Great pics -ta very much for sharing matey.

Lb


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 27, 2008)

Lightbuoy said:


> Great to see a reasonably intact Control Tower (albeit with rather dodgy steps!)



That's what I was just going to say!!! 

Nice to see the top floor accessible too. Excellent pics and location. Not sure about the dodgy looking guy with the label next to him though!


----------



## King Al (Feb 27, 2008)

Great find guys, Pic 6 is a good shot with the derelict building with missing railings and the green of that field work well together


----------



## DarkShadow (Feb 29, 2008)

Lightbuoy said:


> An excellent Report DS!
> 
> Great to see a reasonably intact Control Tower (albeit with rather dodgy steps!)
> 
> ...



One of the scarey moments was when I was going down one of the darkened passageways and a big black cat ran at me. Scared the crap out of me. Everyone was going on about a girly scream that came from the building.


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Feb 29, 2008)

Not only an interesting location but a comedy name to boot!! I'm gonna start looking for places to explore with comedy names from now on, there's a Buttcrak Hall near me.

Nice one.

TnM


----------



## Lightbuoy (Feb 29, 2008)

DarkShadow said:


> One of the scarey moments was when I was going down one of the darkened passageways and a big black cat ran at me. Scared the crap out of me. Everyone was going on about a girly scream that came from the building.



Ha ha, sounds like a classic comedy moment  (sure it wasn't that funny at the time though!) -do ya think it was the beast of Orkney? 

Lb


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 29, 2008)

ThenewMendoza said:


> I'm gonna start looking for places to explore with comedy names from now on, there's a Buttcrak Hall near me.



    
I'm racking my brain now to think of comedy names in my area...can feel a new thread coming on!


----------



## Lightbuoy (Feb 29, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> I'm racking my brain now to think of comedy names in my area...can feel a new thread coming on!



There's a place called *Rotten End* not to far away from where I live!


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 29, 2008)

Lightbuoy said:


> There's a place called *Rotten End* not to far away from where I live!



 That's a really good one, specially with an urbex flavour!


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Feb 29, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> I'm racking my brain now to think of comedy names in my area...can feel a new thread coming on!



I feel ashamed, I made up Buttcrak Hall, but I'm still looking for comedy named explores!! lol

TnM


----------



## DarkShadow (Feb 29, 2008)

Lightbuoy said:


> There's a place called *Rotten End* not to far away from where I live!



There's a place in Kent called Pratts Bottom and a place in Worcestershire called Lickey End.


----------



## Neosea (Feb 29, 2008)

I have been to the Devils Arse


----------

